# Avet SX 5.3 Reel and other overheads. Opinions?



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I had an sx 5.1. Had a very temperamental drag, didn't like it, sold it.
I dont like Daiwa overheads. They seem more sloppy and agricultural to Shimano. Spin reels & bait casters on the other hand are as good if not better.
My pick would be an ABU 6000c4. The ABU's are built for long casting and are easy to maintain and upgraded. Probably couldnt scull drag a Cobe off the bottom, but would suite 15-20lb line.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

If you want to cast and retrieve then trade the 5600 on a 6500 and use it on the tuna/mackerel and keep the 7000, get a shorter jig type rod for live baiting. 30lb line would be better for the big stuff.

I prefer star drag to lever drag. Star drag is easier to adjust while fighting a fish. If you back off the lever drag too much you get too much free spool and the line goes every where and you go Fw#@K! Fw#@K! Fw#2K!

The Avet does have complete free spool and is solidly built, that wasn't the problem, it was very hard to get a nice fluid adjustment on the drag. I think they fixed the problem some what with the 5.3, but still I think its too small a reel to work effectively as a lever drag.

I like my old 6500 there a easy to work on and up grade, if you like that type of stuff, heres an old thread of some of the upgrades I've done. viewtopic.php?f=10&t=23471&p=408289&hilit=abu#p408289


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate, i have two of the old model SLH daiwas. A SL20SH and a SL30SH. They are both over 12 years old and have copped a hard life. The graphite spools have always been used with powerpro (30lb on the SL20 and 50lb on the SL30). I originally used them for slow spinning garfish and squid of the rocks for kings as well as HSS. They have for more torque or winching power than my Abus. Since moving down here i have used them on the long rods denting the horizon for gummies and seven gillers off the beach. They have busted quite a few car bonnet size rays while doing this and are still going strong. If the new ones are anything like the old ones and they appear to be, you would not go wrong with them.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate the Dawia's drag is good or at least they are on my old ones. I run mine on anything from a 5'6'' crystal powertip, through to a 7 foot jig stick and 10 and 12 ft surf rods. The Abus only have a small main gear where as the one in the dawia is huge giving far more torque. I once winched a 2kg bonnie up a high rock platform, with the Dawia. I love my abus and won't embarrass myself by saying how many classic Abu overheads i own but for pulling power the dawia has it all over them. They are such a nice reel i always resisted buying a 535 penn, despite owning a pair of 545 and a 555.


----------

